# I love to draw (Pics!)



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

a friend of a friend... the lines are packing tape, because I colored the pencil in really dark and it kept smearing.  I'm sure there are better ways of stopping it from smearing, but this is in my sketchbook so it doesnt matter. 










I got bored so I didnt draw the neck 










Colorful barn










and some sketches!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! I feel inspired to draw some pictures myself! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

There is a spray fixative that you can get just for smeary artwork. It is stinky though.
A light, light coat of clear polyeurathane sprayed from a great, great distance outside will do the same.
Great pics.. just lovely.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

:baby04: Thanks!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Workable fixative. keeps smeary stuff less smeary, but you can still work it. 

Really good, Abby  The first one shows a LOT of emotion in the look. and the dachshund is adorable


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Hairspray will sometimes keep it from smearing.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

They look great. I love the dachsund, but all are very good.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow! Really good. I have not drawn in years.
I think the dachsund was my favorite. It looks really alive.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the first one of the woman. The facial lines around the eyes and lips are so life like. I also adore the colorful barn.


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2007)

Krylon makes a spray called Matte Finish, that will keep the sketches from smearing. I know that the wicked WalMart place carries it! It is about 3 to 4 dollars per can. Lovely drawings!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

You are truly talented.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank for the anti-smear tips. I'll look into them, for sure. Though not at wal-mart. :rotfl:

As for the compliments.... shucks.


----------



## the YoungMan (Sep 28, 2009)

Top notch...I particularly love the portraits...Being a designer and having to take many art classes, I know how hard it was for me to draw faces! Well done!

As far as smearing, I think I heard that hair spray works ..Was I dreaming this??


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

Absolutely love the first one. Her expression holds alot of emotion, hard to get in a drawing. Your very talented!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Very very nice work! I can imagine the amount of time that went into those portraits.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I heard that hairspray works as a anti smear thing... Awesome Pics tho!


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

I too am very fond of the Lady. VERY well done.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i took commercial art in high school, and drawing the human face is the hardest thing to do. You do AWESOME work!!!!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

All I can say is that all of these are just beautiful.


----------

